
Ask HN: What's the best way to spend $2500 on Machine Learning content? - pradhyo
Employer has allocated $2500 for learning that expires end of the year.          
Here&#x27;s my current plan - can anyone suggest a better way to spend the remaining $1150?<p>Spent:<p><pre><code>  $999 - Udacity&#x27;s Deep Learning Nanodegree
  $345 - Python and career-related books
</code></pre>
Plan to spend:<p><pre><code>  $999 - Udacity&#x27;s Deep Reinforcement Learning Nanodegree
  $49 - Coursera&#x27;s Deep Learning specialization
  $100 - more books
</code></pre>
Thank you
======
kprybol
A subscription to safaribooksonline.com ($399/year) is my favorite way to
spend part of my learning budget. Having access to the entire catalog of
O’Reilly (and it’s affiliates) books is awesome. Access to conference
recordings from Strata is really nice too.

~~~
pradhyo
Thank you, this looks great - I didn't know about this.

